# Current analyst 'Strong Buy' recommendations?



## drum (24 January 2008)

Current Analyist 'Strong Buy' Recomemdations?

I thought it would be good what new analyists recomendations have been made in the last week.  

Anyone got any?


----------



## Joe Blow (24 January 2008)

Please note that any posted recommendations must not infringe the copyright of others. (i.e. the recommendations must be from a freely available publication and not from a private newsletter that people pay fees to access).

Please respect the copryright of others.


----------



## bvbfan (24 January 2008)

Oxiana was raised to "outperform'' from "neutral'' by Macquarie analyst Jim Copland, who set a 12-month price target of A$4 a share. (from Bloomberg)

FNArena also has details of other brokers and consensus views.


Disclaimer: I hold OXR


----------



## tronic72 (31 January 2008)

Allco Finance had a lot of Strong Buys recently but most of those have changed to a HOLD pending the release of the interim results in February. I think the results will be positive (see AFG thread) and am currently buying. I predict the shares will shoot up once the Market sees the results. 

I also think the results will steady others such as Challenger, BNB & MQG which have been hammered of late with this dive driven by the media and lack of disclosure from these companies, which is only hurting share holders.


----------



## numbercruncher (31 January 2008)

Many including The Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee (GATA) has recommended Gold ahead of their full page advert in The Wall Street Journal on Thursday, January 31, 2008.

The advert attempts to expose Golds supressed price and how it is used to manipulate capital markets.

In the advert they go on to claim that when people understand how Central banks supress the POG that it may rise to over $3000 an ounce, which would be nice for gold bugs like myself but I wont hold my breath


----------

